# Termin aus *.txt Datei in Google Kalender eintragen?



## Schlucki6666 (19. Feb 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Wie schon in einem anderen Thema erwähnt habe ich eine APP für meine Arbeit entworfen, die soweit super läuft und viel verwendet wird. Wie jeder "Entwickler" arbeite ich jedoch immer an Verbesserungen und zusätzlichen Funktionen um mir/uns das arbeiten (durch die APP) etwas zu vereinfachen.
Nun möchte ich Termine die mir in einer einfachen *.txt Datei vorliegen und in der APP Verwendung finden bzw. finden müssen, auch in den Google Kalender übernehmen lassen bzw. dorthin importieren.
Die Termine liegen Zeilenweise vor, z.B.:
01.02., TD, 10:00-18:00
02.02., ET, 06:00-18:00
03.02., ,
04.02., ND, 18:00-02:00
usw......
Ich habe schon viel im Netz gesucht, finde aber immer nur Infos wie man einen Kalender entwirft und nichts über die Möglichkeit Daten/Termine in den Google oder anderen vorhandenen Kalender zu importieren!
Kann mir dahingehend jemand helfen, bzw. Infos geben wie ich zum Erfolg komme?
Danke schon mal im voraus und eure Hilfe

Schlucki


----------



## SeriousD0nkey (19. Feb 2017)

Google liefert eine API für den Google Calendar, die müsste dir wahrscheinlich weiterhelfen.

https://developers.google.com/google-apps/calendar/quickstart/android


----------

